# Fuel consumption per hour



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I know this is a question with many variables, but here goes. Has anyone figured how much fuel per hour they burn plowing? I am talking about a standard 3/4 Ton 4x4 gas engine. Say Ford F-250 with 5.4 v-8 or GM 2500HD with 6.0 v-8. I am interested in the various responses. Yes, I do realize there will be differences with wet and heavy versus light and dry snows. Also differences in 2" vs. 6-8". I am talking about an average truck with an average 2-4" snow. Let me know what you think your averages are. Thanks.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

well im my 85 dodge with a two barrel 318 i get about 8.5-10 mpg on the road and plowing i use about 2-3 gals. an hr average. i usually dont have to refuel during a storm, but there have been time i have.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Last winter I had a 75mile round trip route, i'd use just over 1/2 of the 30 gal tank in about 4-6 hours, with the truck saying I was getting between 6-9 mpg.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I figure I did with my f250 0.14 gal./ mile. Or 150 miles with 21 gal. I think it's like 7-9 mpg:crying:


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

7-9 miles per/gallon


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. Murphyslaw's response was what I was looking for. I can figure my miles per gallon no prob. Gallons per hour is a little tougher as I have never tracked my time versus gallons consumed. Our trucks range from 5-9mpg, but just to keep my hourly rates inline with climbing fuel costs I wanted to know gallons/hour. For example, if you use 2 gal/hr and gas is $1 more than last year, then I need to figure $2 more per hour. So any other opinions whether guesses or calculated on gallons/hr would be appreciated. My subs claim they are using 4 gal/hr and need at least $5/hr more. I want to treat them and myself fairly without gouging the customers. I don't plan on raising profits by increasing customer prices, just maintain profit where we are and cover rising fuel costs. Hope that isn't too confusing.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

1.09 gal Per Hour on my 01 F350 7.3 PSD with 8.5' V plow last winter.
This was over 2 tanks on 2 different storms.
All commercial with probably only 20-30 miles of driving between sites per tank.

My old 96 F350 with the fuel injected 5.8 got around 2.3 to 2.5 Per Hr.


----------

